
Microsoft Touches $1T Value, Signaling Big Tech’s Stock Market Comeback - kerng
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/25/business/dealbook/microsoft-1-trillion.html
======
kerng
Microsoft is pretty amazing. Staying on top of the tech industry for so long.
Looks like they didn't just survive, rather thrive post PC era thanks to Azure
and Office 365.

